# Boston in early June



## Spion (May 3, 2011)

So, it looks like I have to go to Boston in June for work and I'll have 2 days to myself before I return.

Can anyone recommend things to do/see/eat etc in Boston? I'm interested in good beer, bars, music, museums, good cheap eats etc.

I've been before but a while ago and didn't really do much homework before that trip and ended up hanging out round Boylston and the bars there (IIRC).

I'll have a Friday and Saturday free so would really like to see bands, have a few beers.

I may be staying a way out - anyone know what time the T stops running?

Very happy to meet up with any Bostonian Urbs if there are any


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 19, 2011)

there's a big thread on Boston. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/326247-Boston-and-round-about 
I guess I could be considered a Boston urbanite (I live about 45 mins-1 hr away), but unfortunately I'm craaazzy busy. Hope you have a great time though 


oh, and I don't know what time the t stops running, but iirc, it's different times for different stops. usually about 1-2 a.m. (Boston is the city that needs its sleep)


----------



## abe11825 (May 19, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh, and I don't know what time the t stops running, but iirc, it's different times for different stops. usually about 1-2 a.m. (Boston is the city that needs its sleep)


 
If I remember correctly, the C line (Cleveland Circle) run time ends about 12:25 for the last pick up. Same goes for the Resevoir stop on the D (Riverside) line. They could have upped the time, so I will admit that I'm wrong if need be.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2011)

I have no f-ing clue. 

I hear you can check on www.mbta.com though hth.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2011)

I had a good meal at a place called The Capital Grille, if you like steak.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2011)

and have $$$


----------



## abe11825 (May 20, 2011)

The times for the lines were when I was still living in that area (Brookline). That's why I said "If I remember correctly". But yes, check the website


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> and have $$$


 
I was on an expense account that trip.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2019)

It's bloody cold in March. And ONCE is a fantastic venue.


----------

